# Would it be stupid to buy my first fursuit?



## Maddibon (Oct 6, 2011)

If this is in the wrong section, I swear to God I am going to kick a baby >:C

But anyway, I have no clue how to make one, and whenever I try to do crafty things like this I fail SO HARD. So I was thinking about just getting a custom made one. Especially the head, I would do awfully at making that. 
How much does it cost usually? I went on some websites and they were like $1,000 :C 

OH, and for the legs, would it look funny if I just took a pair of pants, got those fur things that are attached to fabric, and glued/sewed it on? I dont like it when the legs are all big looking as they usually do... so I thought fitted pants with fur would look better


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd say it's a better bet to spend a lot of money (they are costly!) on a "professional" fursuit than wasting time AND money attempting to make your own suit.

And partial suits are cheaper than full.

Here's a list of makers. Check out their prices to get a general idea of how much you might be spending.


----------



## Maddibon (Oct 6, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I'd say it's a better bet to spend a lot of money (they are costly!) on a "professional" fursuit than wasting time AND money attempting to make your own suit.
> 
> And partial suits are cheaper than full.
> 
> Here's a list of makers. Check out their prices to get a general idea of how much you might be spending.



I think I can make the body. Wouldnt be TOO hard. thanks


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 6, 2011)

Maddibon said:


> I think I can make the body. Wouldnt be TOO hard. thanks



if you'd like to make the body, you can always buy a pre-made fursuit head and fur it yourself, or some makers actually offer to make you just the head.


----------



## Maddibon (Oct 6, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> if you'd like to make the body, you can always buy a pre-made fursuit head and fur it yourself, or some makers actually offer to make you just the head.



How do you "fur" things? Is it sewn on or what?


----------



## soundfox (Oct 6, 2011)

depends on the type of fabric really, I've seen some suits that are even kinda glued on.

I dont know how your income is but I'd implore that you buy a professionally made suit.

That'll probably be one of the coolest things you do in your life :-D


----------



## Maddibon (Oct 6, 2011)

soundfox said:


> depends on the type of fabric really, I've seen some suits that are even kinda glued on.
> 
> I dont know how your income is but I'd implore that you buy a professionally made suit.
> 
> That'll probably be one of the coolest things you do in your life :-D



Income? Oh about $20 a week. LMAO.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Oct 6, 2011)

Maddibon said:


> How do you "fur" things? Is it sewn on or what?



To be honest I don't know, but check out the top of the thread I linked to. It has a list of some tutorials on making suits, so check out a few of those and hopefully you can get an idea of what to do. c:


----------



## soundfox (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmmm... Well nothings to say you cant in the future ;P


----------



## Maddibon (Oct 6, 2011)

soundfox said:


> Hmmm... Well nothings to say you cant in the future ;P



trueeeee C:


----------



## Sar (Oct 6, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's stupid. It depends if you have more money than craft skills.


----------



## Clockwise (Oct 6, 2011)

If you can afford it, then go right ahead. I do not see what would be stupid about it.

My friend bought her first fursuit partial and I plan to as well (even if I am making one myself).


----------



## Furr (Oct 6, 2011)

@ OP If you do go for buying a head and making the rest makesure you ask the artist for the website and the type of fur they used so thatit all matches up.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you have a couple thousand dollars sitting around to spend on whatever you want? If so, then no it wouldn't be a stupid idea.
If you don't, then yes it would.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think you should buy one if you're making $20/week. There's nothing wrong with it, though, assuming it's a responsible purchase for you. Lots of suiters commission their suit from someone else.


----------



## Deo (Oct 6, 2011)

READ this thread for more on how to make a fursuit --> 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...S-AND-TUTORIALS-A-LIST-FOR-NEW-FURSUIT-MAKERS

Let me lay some options down.

DO NOT glue/sew fur onto pants. You sew the fur fabric together to make pants, and you can tailor your fur pants to fit your body as skin tight as you'd like. Putting pants under pants would roast you in the temperature department and look dumb.

Costs on average:
Heads: $200-600
Partials: $500-900
Fullsuit: $800-2,000
There's a wide range because there are different levels of skill and experience, and you are paying better more experienced artists according to their known talents. Less expensive suits are either made by novices, which is a risk because they do not have the business reputation or the esperience so they could flake on you OR a less expensive suit may look like crap or be made with shit materials. However, what you need to do is find a maker who has a style you like, and puts out art regularly, and seems good with contacting their buyers. Ask around, go to FA and just look at the fursuits, write down the names of different makers. The thing is you find a maker first, one that fits an artistic style you want and hopefully your price range, and then you save up to match their prices. But you do have to be reasonable. On $20 a week you're not going to be commissioning big names like Beetlecat or Clockwork Creature unless you save up for about 100 weeks. Also it's important to note that you should either have all the money to pay with or be able to pay in large increments after a half deposit is made, it's ridiculous to make an artist wait for a trickle of money (a measly $20 a week) after putting in the work, so the point is have the money up front. Artists often have payment plans, but pocket change a week will piss them off and degrade them.


You could look into buying a premade or used fursuit, those are generally cheaper and if you bide your time can be just as well built as a new suit. Check out http://fursuitauctions.livejournal.com/ http://furbid.ws/ and http://furbuy.com for sales.

You could also buy an unfinished foam base of a head. These are cheaper since they are unfurred and generally come without eyes, noses, or inner mouths. The sculpting bulk of the work is done for you, and you do the furring. Furring on heads is done using a tape pattern and you sew the pieces together and glue the pieces of sewn fur down onto the head. The body suit is sewn just like clothing, and hands are also just sewn. Do not glue fur onto gloves or shirts or pants or any other strange things.


----------



## Arlo (Oct 6, 2011)

soundfox said:


> I dont know how your income is but I'd implore that you buy a professionally made suit.
> 
> That'll probably be one of the coolest things you do in your life :-D



Agreed, wholeheartedly!  I can't sew worth crap....no textile skills whatsoever...I saved up and got my fursuit and I love it!  For me it is well worth the investment.


----------



## Tekoronia (Oct 7, 2011)

Slightly off topic, but I started making my own suit without knowing how to sew  So far it's coming along nicely.

So even if you're not a skilled craft person, you can try make your own if you're low on money.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 7, 2011)

1. It matters who you buy from.
2. These things may cost an arm or leg so prepare.


----------



## Cian Swiftcat (May 22, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> 1. It matters who you buy from.
> 2. These things may cost an arm or leg so prepare.





It does cost a lot. Best advice I can give is watch for sales at Joann Fabrics and Hobby Lobby (and any other smaller store you may have near you). Look for coupons. I was able to get good quality foam for the head and feet at $3 a yard-not the high density green stuff, but I can wear the head for more than two hours at a time with absolutely no problems with sweating. Just look for sales, coupons and sign up for emails and alerts from craft stores, their apps help too.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (May 22, 2013)

Cian Swiftcat said:


> It does cost a lot. Best advice I can give is watch for sales at Joann Fabrics and Hobby Lobby (and any other smaller store you may have near you). Look for coupons. I was able to get good quality foam for the head and feet at $3 a yard-not the high density green stuff, but I can wear the head for more than two hours at a time with absolutely no problems with sweating. Just look for sales, coupons and sign up for emails and alerts from craft stores, their apps help too.



Foam and things, yes.

Do not buy fur from local stores.
It may seem nice but most of the time it's shit quality compared to what you should actually be using.


----------



## Teal (May 22, 2013)

Cian Swiftcat said:


> It does cost a lot. Best advice I can give is watch for sales at Joann Fabrics and Hobby Lobby (and any other smaller store you may have near you). Look for coupons. I was able to get good quality foam for the head and feet at $3 a yard-not the high density green stuff, but I can wear the head for more than two hours at a time with absolutely no problems with sweating. Just look for sales, coupons and sign up for emails and alerts from craft stores, their apps help too.


 Fur from Joann's is SHIT. And the OP will never respond to this TWO YEAR OLD THREAD.


----------



## Zabrina (May 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> Fur from Joann's is SHIT.


Not necessarily. A while ago I bought some fur from Joann's and not only was it SOFT, but it held together nicely.Everything else looked pretty crappy, though.


----------



## Ozriel (May 22, 2013)

DerpyTurtle said:


> Foam and things, yes.
> 
> *Do not buy fur from local stores.*
> It may seem nice but most of the time it's shit quality compared to what you should actually be using.



I am going to disagree with this...a lot.

When you buy locally, it's best to know the quality of it by looking at the backing, how much it sheds, and to test to see how well it can hold up once cut. You don't always pick up fur and say this will work, you have to experiment with it. Most good quality furs have a price of 20 bucks or more.

Furn fur is obvious because it is cheap and crappy.

Anyways, I might as well lock this.


----------



## Troj (May 22, 2013)

I'd say it's smart to buy your first suit, especially if you're not crafty.

Personally, I'd be heartbroken to spend up to thousands of dollars on materials, only to end up with something worthy of the Horrific Fursuits tumblr, and have to start over.

Hell, I bought my first fursuit fairly cheap off of Ebay, and that's at least given me an opportunity to gain more experience with suiting, and with various suit features--the good, the bad, and the ugly! So, when I finally decide to throw down the dough for a commission, I'll know what I do and don't want in a suit.


----------



## DerpyTurtle (May 22, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I am going to disagree with this...a lot.
> 
> When you buy locally, it's best to know the quality of it by looking at the backing, how much it sheds, and to test to see how well it can hold up once cut. You don't always pick up fur and say this will work, you have to experiment with it. Most good quality furs have a price of 20 bucks or more.
> 
> ...





People that know nothing about fur and fursuits usually don't know what's good quality fur and what isn't when they've never had any. I was mainly talking about Jo-Anns though (since that's what the person I was replying to mentioned), based on my experiences when I made my first fursuit 5 years ago. They always had really random furs of different lengths, some which were pretty bad quality (which I didn't know at the time because I was a complete fursuit noob), not to mention there's usually no colors to pick from anyways, so getting good quality furs of the same type and in the colors you need for a fursuit usually doesn't happen without ordering.


EDIT: Holy hell, this thread is 2 years old? Why do people go looking for 2011 threads to reply to?


----------



## Ozriel (May 22, 2013)

DerpyTurtle said:


> People that know nothing about fur and fursuits usually don't know what's good quality fur and what isn't when they've never had any. I was mainly talking about Jo-Anns though (since that's what the person I was replying to mentioned), based on my experiences when I made my first fursuit 5 years ago. They always had really random furs of different lengths, some which were pretty bad quality (which I didn't know at the time because I was a complete fursuit noob), not to mention there's usually no colors to pick from anyways, so getting good quality furs of the same type and in the colors you need for a fursuit usually doesn't happen without ordering.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Holy hell, this thread is 2 years old? Why do people go looking for 2011 threads to reply to?



If you go that route and a person may be ignorant to buying fur or ordering swatches, then you will run into the same problem as if you were going down to a store and buying crappy fur. Ordering doesn't solve the problem of stupidity unless you SPECIFICALLY order from a place that sells fur that is good for fursuit use, or a person tells you which fur to buy who has used it for making a suit.


----------



## septango (May 22, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> I wouldn't say it's stupid. It depends if you have more money than craft skills.


what he said, im dirt broke and am in the process of converting an old globe into a head, if you want to avoid that kinda stuff go ahead and buy one


----------



## Teal (May 22, 2013)

septango said:


> what he said, im dirt broke and am in the process of converting an *old globe into a head*, if you want to avoid that kinda stuff go ahead and buy one


 That doesn't seem safe.


----------



## septango (May 22, 2013)

Teal said:


> That doesn't seem safe.


  why not?


----------



## Teal (May 22, 2013)

septango said:


> why not?


 Heat, ventilation and the fact it could collapse. What's it made of?


----------



## septango (May 22, 2013)

really hard cardboard, and I know ventalation is rule one with masks


----------



## septango (May 23, 2013)

jesus crist!! I think its made of asbestos, I had my HEAD in that thing, buy your suit, just buy it


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

Don't put your head in things. And cardboard would warp from your sweat and collapse.


----------



## septango (May 23, 2013)

Teal said:


> Don't put your head in things. And cardboard would warp from your sweat and collapse.


its not like its some beartrap, why would collapsing be so bad?


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

The severity of a head collapsing would depend on what materials were used. I'm not entirely sure but it could get stuck on your head, or snap the eyes into yours.


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2013)

septango said:


> its not like its some beartrap, why would collapsing be so bad?


Think of the head like your house. If it gets wet or anything, it's harder to live in. Not to mention, cardboard warps when it's wet so eventually your head will look pretty cruddy and deformed. 

There's also mildew and all sorts of things you probably don't want to breathe in or touch you or your fur.


----------



## septango (May 23, 2013)

Willow said:


> Think of the head like your house. If it gets wet or anything, it's harder to live in. Not to mention, cardboard warps when it's wet so eventually your head will look pretty cruddy and deformed.
> 
> There's also mildew and all sorts of things you probably don't want to breathe in or touch you or your fur.


so basicly i need to bust out the acrillic sealer


----------



## Bladespark (May 23, 2013)

Oh for crying out loud.

FOAM can grow mildew. (Foam is full of little pockets that are just dying to grow something nasty in them, and old foam sheds dust and fragments, foam is theoretically a health hazard.  Life is a health hazard.)  Fur fabric can grow mildew too! That's why it's important to properly air out and dry fursuits after wearing them.  There's nothing wrong with building a cardboard head, except that it's going to be cheap crap that may not last.  And that a globe-shaped base may make the end result look strange.  But it's not going to hurt you.


----------



## septango (May 23, 2013)

my thoughts exactly, Ive done pleanty of found art cosplay peices, ( idk if they last long cus I usually canabalize them into the next one) 

the aesbestos thing was an isolated incident, I thank you for making me think- what IS this made of ,


 also Im going for a deadmau5 / cheshire cat look so a globe works fine


----------



## Willow (May 23, 2013)

Bladespark said:


> Oh for crying out loud.
> 
> FOAM can grow mildew. (Foam is full of little pockets that are just dying to grow something nasty in them, and old foam sheds dust and fragments, foam is theoretically a health hazard.  Life is a health hazard.)  Fur fabric can grow mildew too! That's why it's important to properly air out and dry fursuits after wearing them.  There's nothing wrong with building a cardboard head, except that it's going to be cheap crap that may not last.  And that a globe-shaped base may make the end result look strange.  But it's not going to hurt you.


But foam doesn't risk collapse once it gets wet a few times and you can't necessarily clean cardboard very well without it getting nastier.


----------



## septango (May 23, 2013)

thats why you coat the cardboard in acylic


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

septango said:


> thats why you coat the cardboard in acylic


 You want to be breathing that in? Especially after the inside gets hot and sweaty?


So the mods don't care that this thread was necro-ed then?


----------



## septango (May 23, 2013)

when it drys you it comletely safe, and yes lets steer this sucker back on topic....


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

septango said:


> when it drys you it comletely safe, and yes lets steer this sucker back on topic....


 It still has an odor to it, and I'm pretty sure you're not meant to wear it on your head, or get it hot and sweaty.

I don't think anyone cares seeing as this thread usually would have been locked by now.


----------



## septango (May 23, 2013)

this stuff isnt paint it is odorless and dries into a plastic, I use it on lots of stuff incuding headwhere


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

septango said:


> this stuff isnt paint it is odorless and dries into a plastic, I use it on lots of stuff incuding headwhere


 Depends on the kind you get. Best bet is to read what it says on the can. 

Though it is making the head a lot more flammable. :/


----------



## septango (May 23, 2013)

I read all my cans, and isnt fur flamable?


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

septango said:


> I read all my cans, and isnt fur flamable?


 I said more. Fur and foam are indeed very flammable.


----------



## septango (May 23, 2013)

eh whatever, if I catch fire its my own damn fault anyway


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

septango said:


> eh whatever, if I catch fire its my own damn fault anyway


 Or if you die from the fumes or it collapses.


----------



## septango (May 23, 2013)

oh har har


----------



## Dokid (May 23, 2013)

Bladespark said:


> Oh for crying out loud.
> 
> FOAM can grow mildew. (Foam is full of little pockets that are just dying to grow something nasty in them, and old foam sheds dust and fragments, foam is theoretically a health hazard.  Life is a health hazard.)  Fur fabric can grow mildew too! That's why it's important to properly air out and dry fursuits after wearing them.  There's nothing wrong with building a cardboard head, except that it's going to be cheap crap that may not last.  And that a globe-shaped base may make the end result look strange.  But it's not going to hurt you.



I just want to say that foam is more resistant to getting mold than cardboard. That and I know some fursuit heads are made to even be put into the washer. Not to mention that cardboard is essentially paper. Paper is nasty and gross when it even gets a bit wet. I don't even want to know how it feels when it starts to grow mold.



septango said:


> eh whatever, if I catch fire its my own damn fault anyway



Yeah and a stupid thing to possibly risk scarring for. Honestly just build it out of something better and less dangerous.


----------



## septango (May 23, 2013)

yeah, but i have exactly zero dollars (ok thats not technically true but still) to spend on this, ya know what? im just gunna build this thing out of spite now :v


----------



## Teal (May 23, 2013)

I built my head super cheap and didn't use potentially hazardous materials.


----------



## septango (May 23, 2013)

care to elaborate? also- for me its about the build not the end result,

and i need something solid to build on cus this head is to test my lip sync apparatus


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

Plastic canvas and foam.  Here's some good tutorials http://www.matrices.net/fursuiting.asp


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

uggh, ill consider it, its hard for me to stop a project once i start


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

septango said:


> uggh, ill consider it, its hard for me to stop a project once i start


 Putting aside any health concerns it seems like it'd be difficult for the globe to be used properly.


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

i had something really cool in mind, but whatever

also im not sayin i wouldnt be adding on to the outside and inside of it


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

septango said:


> i had something really cool in mind, but whatever
> 
> also im not sayin i wouldnt be adding on to the outside and inside of it


 Well if you cut into it, it would be very difficult to seal it properly.


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

Im gunna sound like a moron, but what do you mean "seal"


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

septango said:


> Im gunna sound like a moron, but what do you mean "seal"


 Seal it with the acrylic. It doesn't work very well on porous surfaces.


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

i dont usually work with cardboard, would latex work?


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

no latex is to breathable

multiple coats would have to work with the acryilic


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

septango said:


> i dont usually work with cardboard, would latex work?


 No idea, I've never worked with latex.


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

well thanks anyway, god this is like the longest stray off topic ever


----------



## Dokid (May 24, 2013)

septango said:


> yeah, but i have exactly zero dollars (ok thats not technically true but still) to spend on this, ya know what? im just gunna build this thing out of spite now :v



But your forgetting that foam and cardboard are two very different materials. You won't gain much from working with cardboard :/

Also If you just want to test out your moving jaw method I suggest you do what teal did and just buy the mesh. It's extremely cheap. It would cost less than a meal at mcdonalds (not from the dollar menu of course but you get the idea).


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

mesh?

and this Isnt a moving jaw, its lip sync the fursuits lips mimic my own

well, ok theres a jaw too


----------



## Dokid (May 24, 2013)

septango said:


> mesh?
> 
> and this Isnt a moving jaw, its lip sync the fursuits lips mimic my own
> 
> well, ok theres a jaw too



Well unless it's going to be animatronic and have sensors I highly doubt it'll mimic your own lips. I've yet to see a fursuit go from a happy  expression to making a :O shape. 

I've seen plenty of moving jaws though. They do the trick and aren't too overly complicated. But if you have a way to lip sync I'd love to see it since it would open up a lot more possibilities in the fursuiting world.


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

also, Ive always done "junk builds"- pizza boxes, scrap foam, old machines ect (steampunk did that to me) Ive never really looked into (or really cared about) the "proper" way to do this stuff


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

also, dont get your hopes up on lip sync, its just an experiment 

and the mouth peice is verry unconfortable at the moment


----------



## Dokid (May 24, 2013)

septango said:


> also, Ive always done "junk builds"- pizza boxes, scrap foam, old machines ect (steampunk did that to me) Ive never really looked into (or really cared about) the "proper" way to do this stuff



We just don't want people trying to sell off their "junk builds" and harm others. 

On a fursuit maker review site there were several makers who thought it was okay to leave the duct tape on a head. This caused people to not be able to breathe and feel sick from the fumes and how duct tape doesn't breathe at all.

This is why we strongly discourage making junk builds with materials that aren't good. (that and usually it ends up looking awful)


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

im not going to sell anything, ever

and i guess it works better for steampunk than furry


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

also- proof that im not a total dipshit with junk builds (mind the mess) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pF6zVoBBtJs

i know its not amazing but still


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

I made a moving jaw with the plastic mesh. Some of the best synced jaws I've seen where some of Beastcub's stuff.


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

You don't wear rayguns on your head though. It's fine to make props with that kind of stuff.


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

really this comes down to- with the amount of mechanical stuff in the head i would have to custom order a plastic peice if i where to use one

and if it doesnt work im left with a money pit


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

What kind of moving jaw are you talking about?


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

a basic jaw, but as i said earlier im making it to test a lip sync mechenism


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

By lip-sync do you mean matching your movement almost exactly or trying to match the movement and shape of your mouth?


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

almost exactly


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

im going for this look,


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

A normal hinged jaw would work for that creature. Animatronics are needed for a great deal of movement other than up and down (and occasionally side to side).


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

thats why its an EXPERIMENT, i think i could do a decent lip sync without anamatronics

i have three designs,two with string/gears and one with a big latex mouth

first is a mouthpeice with segmented lips these are connected to the mechinism and provide a marionette action

second is the same but instead of a mouthpeice its an exeternal latex/spiritgum aplication

the last one i dont really think will work and will be more expesive than the others, but meh


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

septango said:


> thats why its an EXPERIMENT, i think i could do a decent lip sync without anamatronics
> 
> i have three designs,two with string/gears and one with a big latex mouth
> 
> ...


 Is the mouth separate from the head then?


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

its built into the head, i need alot of emty space for gears, they compensate for the size differances in the mouths


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

I still think a simple up and down mechanism would suffice.


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

lol, thats not the point- i dont really care if i have a fursuit, I DO care about making a cool mechinism


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

It just seems like it'll cause you injury. And with that creature all I can see is up and down movement.


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

i dont care if it injures me, and if it dont work it dont work


----------



## Dokid (May 24, 2013)

Teal said:


> It just seems like it'll cause you injury. And with that creature all I can see is up and down movement.



I agree. I can't really see any "lips" moving to produce the various mouth shapes. 

Also why not try something..simpler if you're going for realistic mouth movements? Something more realistic as well. I think it would be a lot easier that way.


----------



## septango (May 24, 2013)

ahh, the curse of being a visionary :V lol


----------



## Atrayu (May 24, 2013)

In response to the posters question- no, you should never buy anything from anyone, ever.


----------



## Dokid (May 24, 2013)

Atrayu said:


> In response to the posters question- no, you should never buy anything from anyone, ever.



Why would that be? I've made my own stuff and commissioned people. I thoroughly enjoy being on both ends of the trade. You just need to do your research on the people and not settle for less than what you want.


----------



## Teal (May 24, 2013)

Atrayu said:


> In response to the posters question- no, you should never buy anything from anyone, ever.


 This thread is two fucking years old.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Jul 31, 2013)

actually, it is more wise that you buy your first suit.


----------



## Teal (Jul 31, 2013)

Elsdor said:


> stuff


 Did you even read any of this thread before you turned into a spambot?


----------

